# 2015 canam 6x6



## 05-bruterider (Mar 17, 2013)

Anybody seen the 2015 canam outlander 6x6 just watched a video on YouTube about it and they look pretty cool


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This one?

BRP Can Am Outlander 6X6 2015 - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like it will be a serious workhorse.. Not sure how well it would trail. There were people who tried to trick out the polaris 6x6 back in the day and it never really worked out well. They are like trying to drive an elephant through the trails. lol

Now if you have a farm, or a cabin in the woods.... it could be the perfect addition if you're not into SxS's.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Might pick one up for working on the deer lease my poor outty now is catching hell around here lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Whats that gonna cost? $25k? Might as well get a tractor or a jeep


----------

